# can i press over plastisol transfer w/o damage?



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

i'm newbie to plastisol transfers. i've got a 3-color job that is really a 2. the '3rd' color is a tongue of a bird in the design. was thinking about ordering from howard sportswear because design has silver as a spot color and that's one they offer on standard list. ok so my question is this: i was thinking of just ordering the 2-color plastisol transfer, press it. then come back and add the red tongue using vinyl. will the 2nd pressing damage the plastisol transfer? thanks in advance!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

No, it won't damage the plastisol. But it may make it flatter & shinier, especially if you are using a hot split. 

Make sure you place a protective sheet over the entire plastisol design to protect your heat press platen.


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

yeah, trying to avoid the shiny look. could i put kraft paper under the teflon sheet i would use between the platen and shirt?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Yes, kraft paper will work to protect your teflon sheet but won't help with the shine.

Would it be too difficult to press the vinyl first?


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

it's a piece of red vinyl (the tongue of a screaching bird) that 's like less than 1/2" and has to be lined up to rest of design. didn't want to get charged for one more color/screen for something that small.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Remember too, you have to consider how much your time is worth. Not sure how many items you are doing, but is it worth the time to double press every item vs. just paying for a 3 color transfer.


----------

